# A little different - Knitted Hat



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Unusual hat in garter stitch.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/FEATdf13SIT.php


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How funny... I just saw a modern version of this on Knit Picky patterns for an adult.....


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> How funny... I just saw a modern version of this on Knit Picky patterns for an adult.....


If you scroll down the page the modern version is there. Good to hide a bad hair day!! Every day for me!! It looks fun to do though, different yarns and buttons.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing this cute hat


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

The modern version looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tis' a little different, but actually cute in a way.....if it were green it would look like a elf hat!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Cute ...thanks for sharing


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I always like to try new hat patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I intend to make this cap very soon.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver,glad to see you back, hope you are OK


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I said the exact same thing when I saw dreamweavers pic.. Hope all is well... I am going to make this hat for my GD and I assure you it will be a hit.. The top of the hat (the boy) looks like they just cinched the top together.. I think I would like to do that instead of the funky ending on the girl.. only to figure out how. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> only to figure out how. Blessings, Cathy


I think the vintage version has about 8 sections instead of 4, & kind of looks as if they just did a typical decrease of each section as they approached the top, then probably drew together the remaining stitches. (or start at the top with a few, and increase till you get the right number of stitches for the body of the hat if you're working top-down)

I love Franklin Habit's quirky take on things. Often things I'd never make - I just find him interesting. He designed a child's hat that has got to have the funniest picture of a baby I've seen in a long time! Click here for a laugh: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/FEATspr09SIT.php

Edited: I may have to revise my first thought. Just realized it's knit sideways and wonder if it was short rowed?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How funny... I just saw a modern version of this on Knit Picky patterns for an adult.....


Hey lady, good to see you back. I hope things are getting much better for you. Take care


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I like this hat! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Hey, Dreamweaver! So good to see you back on the forum! Hope recovery is going well ahead of schedule.


----------

